# Urgently need cat carriers High Wycombe Bucks



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can Anyone help to get cat carriers to Suffield Road High Wycombe? We need them to be able to transport 3 pregnant cats and 5 x kittens to their rescue placement In Northamptonshire called Barks.
View topic - Urgent transport needed from High Wycombe to Northampton • Animal Lifeline UK

If anyone can help please can you email me at [email protected]
or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link.
View topic - Urgently need cat carriers High Wycombe Bucks • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just bumping this up as we really need 3 or 4 more to transport all these cats. I have tried all the local vets and none can help 
We have a lady in High Wycombe willing to pick up any spare cat carriers and transport to the house where these cats are being transported, please can anyone help?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am happy to say we now have this sorted yay!


----------

